# What are all the different types of horse sports?



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought barrel racing was exciting. And cutting, but that requires more of a specialized training than barrel racing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

100 mile endurance racing, look up AERC, or even multi day XP rides.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are up for travelling, look up the Mongol Derby... I know a few people who took part in the last one and they said it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Extreme jousting.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Get into racing.

You dont have to become a jockey but start learning how to trackride and get to the stage where you are jumping horses out of gates and doing gallops.

Plus the added bonus of getting paid =]]


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Not one that I've done but definitely looks cool is the new mounted shooting competitions! You get to be an old school cowboy and race around on your horse and shoot balloons!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Ride & tie is interesting!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Fox hunting
Eventing
Endurance
Vaulting
National Hunt Racing
Flat Racing
Polo
Jousting & Medieval reenactments
Walking with your child out on the Leadrein, then running for what seems like miles to keep up as he learns to trot


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nightside said:


> I thought barrel racing was exciting. And cutting, but that requires more of a specialized training than barrel racing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just want to say that cutting does NOT require more specialized training. It just requires different training. 

It can take up to 2 years to have a finished cutting horse, just like it can take up to 2 years to have a finished barrel horse. There's a lot more to barrel racing training than people think. (Although yes, there are the back country local show folks who just hop on their horse and spur/whip around 3 cans with no training whatsoever. Gives the rest of us _who do it right_ a bad name.)

To the OP: For myself, I think that Cowboy Mounted Shooting, the Tevis 100, 3-day eventing, and exercising racehorses on the track would be some adrenaline pumps!


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

wow! those are all great and interesting sports! How to choose? lol hmmm


----------

